# Attic / Loft Drying Question



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Guys : - )
The only place i have to dry in is my attic, it is dry and warm, mid 70's, i have a quick question, its getting to the point where im hanging 6 LR#2 plants a month in it, it has no ventilation apart from air bricks (small ventilation bricks so normal daily life fumes do not build up) would you suggest i create a vent to circulate air more freely? my main worry is mould, im at the start of about to become extremely busy with 6 plants a month and i will have a rotating 'in' dry 'out' and next harvest in dy out etc, a fan is not a problem and nor is the smell, i just wondered if the accumilation of damp air in an attic would invite mould to attack my babies.


Hippy


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 6, 2007)

HippyInEngland, 
    I love the knickname you got. Mold needs a few things to get started. Since you said that your attic space is warm and Dry, ( dry being the operative word here ). I don't think you will have to worry so much about it.
  Mold needs a decent amount of moisture in order to proliferate, and there are a few easy ways to treat an area to get rid of it.
   You can spray the area with a light mist of a home made solution of water/bleach I would recommend only 10% bleach, or your gonna smell like a laundry room. Spray mist a couple days before you hang any goodies up there. It should air out well enough and kill off mold spores within reason, as it's hard to get around every little nook and cranny.
Thinking good thoughts for the drying, send a pic to us.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 6, 2007)

The dust in my attic would prevent me from doing it there. When its completely dark and the air still - shine a flashlight and check for dust particles in beam. No dust up there and you could have a nice place to dry.


----------

